# Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks????



## delp (Aug 22, 2007)

I just heard this on fox 5 news in Atlanta where it happened. He left her with bruises. OMG. I really thought he was a man of God. I am dumbfounded.

(Sorry for the spelling her name incorrectly. )


----------



## JFemme (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Wow....


----------



## delp (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=1.1.1

Well Known TV Minister Told Police Husband Savagely Beat Her
Last Edited: Wednesday, 22 Aug 2007, 7:52 PM EDT
Created: Wednesday, 22 Aug 2007, 7:52 PM EDT
ATLANTA (FOX 5) -- Atlanta police said Wednesday that well known television minister, Juanita Bynum,  became the victim of domestic abuse after her husband savagely beat her in a hotel parking lot Tuesday night.

A relative of Reverend Bynum told Fox Five News that the Reverend Bynum and her husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks, are in the middle of a separation.

The relative said the two agreed to meet Tuesday night in the dining room of the Renaissance Hotel near Hartsfield-Jackson airport.

The meeting reportedly did not go well and ended with Bishop Weeks leaving abruptly. The relative said Reverend Bynum followed him to the parking lot where the two exchanged words.

According to an Atlanta Police Department report, that's when things got ugly.  In a statement to police, Reverend Bynum said her husband, Thomas Weeks, "choked her, pushed her down, kicked her and stomped her in the Renaissance parking lot."

Ronald Campbell of the APD said a bellhop at the hotel saw the attack, intervened and stopped it.

Officer Campbell said Reverend Bynum suffered multiple bruises and swelling and required hospitalization.

Reverend Bynum is being kept at an undisclosed location.

Police are searching for Thomas Weeks.

http://www.bishopweeks.com/content/view/354/9/

http://www.juanitabynum.com/


----------



## dlewis (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Wow, I hope she's OK.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I saw the story on Fox5 as well. I didn't know that they were separated but its really none of my business anyway.  The news reporter stated that their argument got pretty heated and the bellboy at the hotel they were dining at came to her rescue.   After hearing the story I was a surprised but began to pray for her recovery.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Very sad.


----------



## lsweetie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

............... I hate when a man feels he has a right to put his hands on a woman!.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This is sad. 
The Lord will bring her through this.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

WOWWWWW on SO MANY LEVELS!!!!! Dear Lord, please cover this entire situation with your peace, comfort, and protection.... 

That's why these high-profile ministers needs so much prayer....


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> WOWWWWW on SO MANY LEVELS!!!!! Dear Lord, please cover this entire situation with your peace, comfort, and protection....
> 
> That's why these high-profile ministers needs so much prayer....


 
Ditto.  Father, please heal all parties involved.  In Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Terrible! She's been through a lot in her life already, and then to have to go through this with her own husband? I'd already heard some stuff about him, but nothing concrete. Now, I believe it all.


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

OMG....how awful.  Is this a true occurrence, though???


----------



## Creatividual (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Really terrible to hear. I wish her and her family hte best.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> WOWWWWW on SO MANY LEVELS!!!!! Dear Lord, please cover this entire situation with your peace, comfort, and protection....
> 
> That's why these high-profile ministers needs so much prayer....


I agree RR...I so agree.  

But right now, my spirit is grieving about this.  I love these two people.  Do you know that for the past two weeks I've been ministered to by Juanita's music CD "Morning Glory".   It blesses my soul.   And the annointing on this worship CD is so powerful.  

The devil is such a liar. This behaviour is simply not exceptable.  Bishop Weeks know better.  I was also listening to another CD; a download of a radio interview with Bishop Weeks which occurred a couple of years ago, "Teach Me How to Love You."  

I'm grieved because this just simply should not be.  

RR, you could not have spoken something more true about high profile ministers needing prayer.  It's taken for granted that because of their annointing that they have it all together.  But not so....  All the more they need our covering in the Body of Christ.   Jesus is all the more needed for them in covering and intercession.

The devil will not/can not destroy the profile of of Faith.  Jesus is still our banner whom we hold high and dear.   And our 'leaders' big and small, shall no longer fall, but stand strong in the Lord and in the power of His might.

In Jesus' name...Amen.

Though Bishop Weeks is wrong, he will not be destroyed by the enemy who is seeking to tear into his soul for such a travesty and sin committed against his beautiful wife and his covenant of marriage.   He will not succeed in killing himself out of grief, guilt, fear and utter shame for what he has done. He shall fall into the dirt of the ground and repent as David did in Psalm 51...he shall sorely repent and clean up is mess for this shall no longer stand and have rule.

A horrid spirit of rage has come over the Church and it will not prevail neither shall it stand.  The pressures of competition and fears of failure and incompetence will no longer mislead our men/women of God into disaster/sin/dishonor.  

It's time for honor to come back into the hearts of men/women of God and humility.  For bigger is not better.  Bigger Churches, bigger things, bigger egos.   No!  It's time to humble and walk int the dirt of the earth and call it Holy Ground and be Holy as God is Holy.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I pray that he pays the penalty for this crime under the law. He hasn't been arrested yet, which really disturbs me. Is this one of those cases where the woman has the say-so about prosecution? There was a witness, so I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



foxxymami said:


> OMG....how awful. Is this a true occurrence, though???


Foxxymami, I'm hoping that's it's a rumor...   This really hurts to hear this.  I love these people.  I was so happy when they were married.  She waited..Juanita waited on the Lord to be remarried.   And their courtship/marriage testimony is so inspiring.    

A few years ago, there was a similar occurence, but it was about another couple in ministry with a similar name.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Foxxymami, I'm hoping that's it's a rumor...   This really hurts to hear this.  I love these people.  I was so happy when they were married.  *She waited..Juanita waited on the Lord to be remarried*.   And their courtship/marriage testimony is so inspiring.
> 
> A few years ago, there was a similar occurence, but it was about another couple in ministry with a similar name.




I thought about that. She waited for a long time and this is what happens. 

It is true, unfortunately. There are pics of her bruises on the link that was posted and there is a witness.


----------



## God_Favor (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Another article:

Evangelist Bynum attacked by husband in parking lot

By SAEED AHMED
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 08/22/07

Juanita Bynum, a preacher whose fiery and frank sermons about women's empowerment have won her a national following, was attacked by her husband in the parking lot of an Atlanta hotel early Wednesday morning, police said.

Bynum, whose ministry is based in Waycross, and her estranged husband, Thomas W. Weeks III, had met up at Renaissance Concourse Hotel near Atlanta's Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport to try to reconcile, Atlanta police said.

But while at the parking lot about 4 a.m., the two got into a physical fight until a bellman at the hotel pulled Bynum's husband off her, Officer Ronald Campbell said.

"She was bruised up and battered," Campbell said. "She had purple bruising around her neck and upper torso."

The husband, who is also a preacher, left the scene. No charges have been filed against him, according to police.

Police found out about the fray from a staff member at Piedmont Hospital, where Bynum was taken for a checkup. She could not be reached Wednesday night.

A popular Pentecostal evangelist, Bynum lives in Hempstead, N.Y., but her administrative offices are in Waycross. She is open about her past, freely talking about sex and being on welfare, hospitalized with a mental breakdown, divorced and spiritually broken.

Once a homemaker, a hairdresser and a flight attendant, Bynum's big break came when Bishop T.D. Jakes invited her to speak at one of his conferences several years ago. Her ministry took off a couple of years later after she gave her unrehearsed "No More Sheets" sermon on breaking free of sexual promiscuity at a singles event.

Since then, she has parlayed her tough-love evangelism into a one-woman industry, writing several best-selling books, recording inspirational CDs and preaching to millions through televised sermons.

She has been a regular at Megafest, Jakes' four-day festival of worship, music, education and praise that drew thousands every year it took place in Atlanta.

Her 2002 wedding to Weeks, who started the Global Destiny churches nationwide, was televised and, according to media reports, featured a gown with a bodice covered in crystals and a 7.76-carat diamond ring.

— Staff researcher Nisa Asokan contributed to this report.


More on ajc.com


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



alexstin said:


> I thought about that. She waited for a long time and this is what happens.
> 
> It is true, unfortunately. There are pics of her bruises on the link that was posted and there is a witness.


Thanks Pastor A... 

This really hurts...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Thanks Pastor A...
> 
> This really hurts...



It does Shimmie I was hoping it wasn't true.  Sending prayers up.  Q


----------



## mzcris (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

My prayers are with her!


----------



## delp (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Foxxymami, I'm hoping that's it's a rumor...   This really hurts to hear this.  I love these people.  I was so happy when they were married.  She waited..Juanita waited on the Lord to be remarried.   And their courtship/marriage testimony is so inspiring.
> 
> A few years ago, there was a similar occurence, but it was about another couple in ministry with a similar name.



It is not a rumor. It was on the News. Bishop Weeks issued a statement thru his Lawyer and Ms. Bynum allowed the media to show her police photos.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



delp said:


> It is not a rumor. It was on the News. Bishop Weeks issued a statement thorough his Lawyer and Ms. Bynum allowed the media to show her police photos.


 
What did Bishop Weeks say?


----------



## momi (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> I agree RR...I so agree.
> 
> But right now, my spirit is grieving about this. I love these two people. Do you know that for the past two weeks I've been ministered to by Juanita's music CD "Morning Glory". It blesses my soul. And the annointing on this worship CD is so powerful.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN. We cannot continue to sit back and allow the enemy to have his way.  Enough is enough.  

It is unfortunate that such a private event is now public.  I also pray The Lord gives Weeks a repentant heart - for that matter all of us a repentant heart.


----------



## delp (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> What did Bishop Weeks say?



His Lawyer said  It was a private family matter and he will turn himself into police at a later time. Then they showed people camped out at his church and talked to some church members who said they thought there were problems but did not expect that happen.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Shimmie, don't even get me started on "Morning Glory!"  Whew!  Talking about an annointed cd!  This is so sad because I have been pulling for her to find a helpmate since I saw "No More Sheets."  But you know God is in control so let's see what He does.


----------



## jaibee (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

this is terrible.  I've always thought something wasn't trustworthy about his eyes though.  I wonder if he has been beating her throughout their relationship .


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> The devil will not/can not destroy the profile of of Faith.  Jesus is still our banner whom we hold high and dear.   And our 'leaders' big and small, shall no longer fall, but stand strong in the Lord and in the power of His might.
> 
> In Jesus' name...Amen.
> 
> Though Bishop Weeks is wrong, he will not be destroyed by the enemy who is seeking to tear into his soul for such a travesty and sin committed against his beautiful wife and his covenant of marriage.   He will not succeed in killing himself out of grief, guilt, fear and utter shame for what he has done. He shall fall into the dirt of the ground and repent as David did in Psalm 51...he shall sorely repent and clean up is mess for this shall no longer stand and have rule.



ITA! Shimmie. That is a wise and powerful profession of faith. This is truly the attitude that Christ would want us to exemplify in this situation. We often forget that only he who has not sinned CAN cast the 1st stone and that God measures all sin equally. There is no "little" sins and "big" sins. Its ALL disobedience to God's will. They BOTH need our prayers. This is a very sad event.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



delp said:


> His Lawyer said It was a private family matter and he will turn himself into police at a later time. Then they showed people camped out at his church and talked to some church members who said they thought there were problems but did not expect that happen.


 
Oohhh.... I don't even want to go there concerning the ripple effect on the Body of Christ.... their congregation.... Whewwww.... My Lord....


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This was another article.  I am just very very sad http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/me.../bynum_0823.html?cxntlid=homepage_tab_newstab . I still do not have any words.  I am just very sad that this happened.


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I'm speechless.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



delp said:


> His Lawyer said It was a private family matter and he will turn himself into police at a later time.


 
That's good news. He belongs in jail. I feel so sorry for her, and for the congregation. I saw a few giving interviews on the news, and they all looked shell-shocked. One lady did say people suspected there were issues, but I'm sure nobody saw this coming.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A RUMOR!!!!

I can't believe this!  OMG, I'm shocked.  This lady has been through enough as it is and now this!


----------



## missvi (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

What!!!!!!!!!!! I will be praying for her.


----------



## Mommy's girls (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I kept reading through the thread hoping someone would come in to post that it's not true......  Oh my, I am speechless!!!


----------



## gabby1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I will be praying for her


----------



## loved (Aug 23, 2007)

*Abuse Is Not a  Private Family Matter*



delp said:


> His Lawyer said It was a private family matter and he will turn himself into police at a later time. Then they showed people camped out at his church and talked to some church members who said they thought there were problems but did not expect that happen.


 
Beating your wife is not a "private family matter" it's a crime and there's a good chance that if he was willing to beat her in public that this was not the first time. Unfortunately, people do think of abuse as something private to the relationship. Most women are as humiliated at the thought of telling anyone that they are going through this, as they are hurt by the abuse.


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> Oohhh.... I don't even want to go there concerning the ripple effect on the Body of Christ.... their congregation.... Whewwww.... My Lord....



That is what concerns me the most.  The ripple effect.  It has already begun on the radio, the media, the board.  Stay prayed up!


----------



## gn1g (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



jaibee said:


> this is terrible. I've always thought something wasn't trustworthy about his eyes though. I wonder if he has been beating her throughout their relationship .


 
YES!  She alluded to it when they first got married.  He said he grabbed her by the arm and she was yelling get your hands off me.  I read between the lines. 

I hate that this has happened BUTTTTT I see it differently.

Do you all know that when they got together he was already either married or in a relationship??

I think that being married to her has to be very difficult, she has a very strong personality.  I think that she provoked him.  *and THAT'S MY OPINION.*

Juanita under attack can only mean a much higher level


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This is sad. Women all across America are being beaten up by their husbands or SO's and some are even being killed.

What are we to do? How can we overcome these atrocities in our lives as women? 

The one thing I know for sure is that: 

*NO ONE DESERVES THIS...NO MATTER WHAT, for by the grace of God there goes I!*​ 
Unfortunately, it is someone whom we all know and love. It's tragic, but happens all the time in many a household. I know this to be true because I counsel many, many women and my dh counsel their husbands about this very thing. This is an area where satan has a foothold and it's about time it stops.

We don't really know what took place in their home, from the beginning of their marriage till now. Let us, as people of the Most High God, come together and pray for them...that is what the Lord is looking for, people who will pray without ceasing. Hearts that are for His Kingdom purposes. Being restored to be empowered to do the work of the ministry. 

We must be careful....the enemy is like a roaring lion, seeking to whom he may devour. These types of topics can give the enemy an open door even into our own lives by how we conduct ourselves when we speak about these topics, even in a forum. 

I implore you, women of God, to please pray for them. It's horrendous what has happened to both of them and can happen to anyone at anytime.

_Dear Heavenly Father,_

_Our hearts are heavy this morning, hearing this awful, tragic news. How deep are the moans and groans of our hearts. But, we know that you are a God of power and might and that you are able to make ALL Grace abound for those who believe. We believe your Word and we know that you are able to deliver those affected by this tragic event._

_My prayer is that you would bring healing both to Minister Bynam and her husband. They both are your children and whatsoever has caused this thing to happen, you will still be with them, just like you are with us when we fall. You said a righteous man will fall 7 times, but the Lord will lift him up. Lift them up today....for they need to draw from the well that never runs dry...the water of life that will sustain them and keep them._

_Help us, Heavenly Father, to be reminded that we are not exempt from tragedy's in our own lives. But, with your grace which is suffiencet for us, in our weakness we will draw strength from you. Receive our prayers as we lift them up before you for this couple and help us to not bring judgement; for you are the *Righteous Judge* and vengence is yours._

_Thank you, Father, for loving us and causing us to always stay humble in your presence._


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This is very sad!  Her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Nice & Wavy said:


> This is sad. Women all across America are being beaten up by their husbands or SO's and some are even being killed.
> 
> What are we to do? How can we overcome these atrocities in our lives as women?
> 
> ...


 

Amen and Amen! My heart is breaking for both of them.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> YES! She alluded to it when they first got married. He said he grabbed her by the arm and she was yelling get your hands off me. I read between the lines.
> 
> I hate that this has happened BUTTTTT I see it differently.
> 
> ...


Provoked?  

I would say her stature *'intimidated'* him. Afterall, Juanita had already paid the price for her annointing and strong appeal to many. It was more like he was following in 'her' footsteps and the success she was having on her own (so to speak) was putting him in the shadows and not the limelight. 

However, it is God who gives any of us promotion; for promotion doesn't come from the east nor the west but from the Lord and only the Lord.

It seems Thomas was caught up in the 'stature' whirlwind that ministries are so caught up in these days. Whatever happened to worshipping God in the sawdust and still be fully blessed? I believe their decision to build a ministry in Atlanta was the onset of the rivalry between them that the enemy used to his advantage to destroy this couple's union. 

Bishop Thomas was still postioned in Washington DC. Juanita had two ministries, one in New York and DC with him and then her move to Atlanta. 

I sense strongly that there was a 'rift' of competition that simply exploded and became out of control. Not because she provoked him, but her ongoing success was more than Thomas could handle, for he too wanted this same stature. 

Juanita should have 'called' for help 'sooner' and so should have Thomas. 

God's word says that 'Iron sharpens Iron'. Here we have two strong iron willed ministers of the Word who became at odds in the battle of our Lord. 

One thing we have to always be aware of is that Christianity is a life-long battle. Those outside, oppose us; those inside can turn against each other. It's just the way it is. Jesus is controversy and satan's greatest fear, therefore the battle is really satan's but he's using us as his pawns. 

Yes! We all have a will and choice in this life. However, it's the little character flaws that God warns us about (lusts of the flesh and soul -- i.e. lust, greed, pride, anger, sexual sins, love of money, etc.,) which satan uses to his advantage. And left unchecked we end up with what has happened to Thomas and Juanita (and many, many others). 

There are NO excuses for Thomas's behaviour. How dreadful and shameful and spineless of him.  

What I see is a prideful spiirt which turned into rage. The further Thomas got, the MORE further Juanita kept growing and being highly favored of the Lord and of man. God says in His word that we will find favor with Him and with man. And favor follows Juanita as the gentle wind of Springtime...naturally. 

Hence, it was her 'bread' upon which Thomas ate and followed and pride got in the way and out of control. 

I've seen this before. My first Pastor was fine until his wife began to rise in her annointing and then all hell broke loose. He could not handle the competition. On one hand he deeply admired and supported her and cheered her on. But on the side of pride, he could not handle it for he feared that she would overtake him and be the leader instead of him. He feared that she would take his place. Foolish I admit. However, they are now divorced. 

Most men have to feel that they are the head...in full control and always the leader. It's inbedded within them. When a wife is famous and successful, it's okay for *Him* to be her deepest admirer, but others cannot. For he feels threatened and fears that he is losing ground and that the ones who cheer her are not cheering him and that he is losing his ground. 

It's a vicious cycle. And I never thought that I would 'see' this occur, but back in the 90's there was a sudden rise of women in leadership and in the limelight of ministries. Then a sudden rash of separations and divorces were occurring among them. There were also many deaths occuring in leadership...all kinds of diseases were coming up and they were dropping like flies. And yes, spousal abuse was high among several of these couples. And it was 'kept' silent until it could not be silent anymore. 

Some failed marriages: Marvin and Vickie Winans...divorced; Charles and Carolyn Harrell; Dr. Charles Stanley and many non-profile ministers. There's a long list and I watched them fall apart one by one. 

It's still about Jesus. We cannot look to man for our success or our salvation. We have to stop putting these persons on a pedestal and allow God to SHOW us what's going on and then intercede as the Holy Spirit leads. What's happened to Juanita and Thomas is a prime reason and an example. Sadly, they are not the last ones we will hear about.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Wow, I'm so speechless by this, but just a many of you have stated, it's praying time.

I do think it's a season where God is uncovering these type issues.  We as the church can not grow and help this world if our leaders are jacked up and have not allowed God to deliver them.

So pray sisters, because this will not be the last thing that we'll hear about, God is cleaning his house and it starts at the head.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



HERicane10 said:


> ITA! Shimmie. That is a wise and powerful profession of faith. *This is truly the attitude that Christ would want us to exemplify in this situation.* We often forget that only he who has not sinned CAN cast the 1st stone and that God measures all sin equally. There is no "little" sins and "big" sins. Its ALL disobedience to God's will. They BOTH need our prayers. This is a very sad event.




So true. We tend to reach out to the victim more than the the one who did the victimizing. I remember my aunt telling me when I was younger that she went to a meeting at church and how the speaker mentioned that we tend to pray for those who have been hurt by others, but don't think twice about the person who did the hurting or their families. 

I must admit though, this is very difficult to do. Our flesh and the world tells us to be angry, resentful and unforgiving towards the offender, but this is not Christ.  Whew!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

All these stories with these prominent ministers having very public “issues” makes me think that God is doing some Holy housecleaning.  I also believe that Sister Bynum’s situation is public, because it’s a testimony to probably countless church women (and all women) who are in this very situation, that even a beautiful, kind, good woman can fall into this situation.  It has definitely been a wake-up call to me that just because things “look” good, doesn’t mean they are!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Provoked?
> 
> I would say her stature *'intimidated'* him. Afterall, Juanita had already paid the price for her annointing and strong appeal to many. It was more like he was following in 'her' footsteps and the success she was having on her own (so to speak) was putting him in the shadows and not the limelight.
> 
> ...



I agree with your whole post, but these parts really stood out to me!


----------



## alexstin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



cocoberry10 said:


> All these stories with these prominent ministers having very public “issues” makes me think that God is doing some Holy housecleaning.  I also believe that Sister Bynum’s situation is public, because it’s a testimony to probably countless church women (and all women) who are in this very situation, that even a beautiful, kind, good woman can fall into this situation.  It has definitely been a wake-up call to me that* just because things “look” good, doesn’t mean they are*!




Yep, I've seen enough in the body of Christ to not be surprised by anything anymore. Saddened? Yes, but not surprised.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Nice & Wavy said:


> This is sad. Women all across America are being beaten up by their husbands or SO's and some are even being killed.
> 
> What are we to do? How can we overcome these atrocities in our lives as women?
> 
> ...


 
N&W: Beautiful, anointed prayer.... Amen and Amen!


----------



## Twisties (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This is extremely sad news.! Mercy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> N&W: Beautiful, anointed prayer.... Amen and Amen!


 
RR, thank you for being in agreement with it.

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## gn1g (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Provoked?


*Provoked * the news story says 

Quote: "The meeting reportedly did not go well and *ended with Bishop Weeks leaving abruptly.* The relative said *Reverend Bynum followed him* to the parking lot where the two exchanged words."

He was probably trying to walk away from her.

I see alot about Juanita that probably the average person doesn't. 

There's more to this story than meets the eye, do your research girls. They started out wrong. Nita was ready to throw in the towel along time ago. No, no one deserved to be abused (physically, mentally, nor verbally) by anyone man or woman.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> *Provoked * the news story says
> 
> Quote: "The meeting reportedly did not go well and *ended with Bishop Weeks leaving abruptly.* The relative said *Reverend Bynum followed him* to the parking lot where the two exchanged words."
> 
> ...


 
I would just like to ask you:

Does it really matter?  

The woman was beaten by her husband....that is an assignment that is placed on this woman's life, and many women I might add.  I pray this doesn't turn out ugly....please, let's just pray for her and her husband.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I would just like to ask you:
> 
> Does it really matter?


 to me it does.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> to me it does.


 
Oh, ok.  So my guess is that you are not in agreement with the prayer for her and her husband.  That's ok, I understand.

May the Lord bless you.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Here is a message I was e-mailed in reguards to this situation. It really spoke to me.



I pray for us as strong beautiful Black women who are often single and who look at this situation and ask God "why"? Why do strong, successful Black women have such a hard time meeting and maintaining a relationship with Black men? We could place blame on the men, the futility it seems of marrying men younger than us or who have fewer resources than we may have. But what good is it to have been blessed and come home everyday to a beautiful house where's no one to hold you. But we don't want to be married to a fool either or to be taken advantage of ---  it's better to live in a house alone than one filled with strife. We could place the blame in the danger of openly praising our men when we feel that we've finally met a king. Shouldn't we be able to praise the men in our lives when we love them and are proud of them, when we desire to build them up in a world that's often difficult for them. Yet, we shouldn't tolerate arrogant and controlling men either.

So, Lord I ask you today look upon your daughters today and the brothers in our community. We need a communal healing -- restore us, reconnect us, renew us emotionally, spiritually and economically so that we may be healed from generations of being pulled apart in our love relationships. Erase the hurts, the anger and the disease that has infiltrated our love lives and make us whole again, Amen.​


----------



## gn1g (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, ok. So my guess is that you are not in agreement with the prayer for her and her husband. That's ok, I understand.
> 
> May the Lord bless you.


 
*By all means keep them lifted up in prayer*. We all need prayer.






I think several things and some of them are contridictory.  For him to beat her like he did actually stomping and kicking her, I would say he snapped.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Chanel's Tresses said:


> Here is a message I was e-mailed in reguards to this situation. It really spoke to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for posting this.  I totally agree with* Everything* you've shared, including the beautiful and much needed prayer.  Your message speaks what's in my heart. 

I WANT and WILL praise my husband and make him feel like a king.  That's my gift and God given right as his wife and as a woman in love with him.  AND I expect him to treat me in like manner and even more so. 

satan is NOT going to win this.  he is NOT going to continue to have 'play and say' in our marriages, be they Black or White or Mixed with any culture.  Marriages are a gift from Heaven and to this we give God full honor and praise for such a gift as this.   It WILL NOT be taken from us, in Jesus' name.  

*Thank God for your prayer above for our total healing.*  We need Prayer...Much Prayer.   For the healing of our hearts and souls is what is so needed today.  We will not bow to the enemy and allow him to overcome the very pure desire of our hearts to be happy and safe and Godly in our marriages.   

God says His gifts are WITHOUT repentance.  Gods gifts are good and perfect and God's gifts are right and just.  We will not be discouraged from having hope in marriage.  That's what satan wants. 

Therefore we MUST allow God and not satan to dictate and religate our hearts and not let go of His (God's) promises to heal and deal with us. 

For we have the Holy Spirit who 'convicts' our hearts and to Him, we yield.  

We have the Holy Spirit who leads and guides us into ALL truth and glory and God's wisdom and to Him.... we yield. 

We do not have to 'fear' for the Spirit of the Lord is 'here' with each and everyone of us.  And to Him...'we yield' our all.  Even our husbands, _those present and those to come_...'we yield to our Heavenly Father, our husbands, their hearts, their Dreams, their temperments, their Destiny whom God, Himself will control.   

God ... Himself, all by Himself will control.  We've just invited Him to do so.  In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Nice & Wavy said:


> This is sad. Women all across America are being beaten up by their husbands or SO's and some are even being killed.
> 
> What are we to do? How can we overcome these atrocities in our lives as women?
> 
> ...


Beautiful prayer...and we KNOW He hears us for God never gives our prayers a deaf ear; neither is His arm too short to reach us.  He can even reach this precious couple we know and love.   In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> *By all means keep them lifted up in prayer*. We all need prayer.
> 
> I think several things and some of them are contridictory. For him to beat her like he did actually stomping and kicking her, *I would say he snapped*.


Like a stale 'twig'...a twig disconnected from the branch of the *True Vine*...Our Lord Jesus.

There's no water in a disconnected twig.  No water of life to make it pliable.  Like crumbling wheat...

I pray this man re-connected to Jesus, but this time, more than ever before.


----------



## beauty (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

"It's still about Jesus. We cannot look to man for our success or our salvation. We have to stop putting these persons on a pedestal and allow God to SHOW us what's going on and then intercede as the Holy Spirit leads. What's happened to Juanita and Thomas is a prime reason and an example. Sadly, they are not the last ones we will hear about"

Shimmie I totally agree with you on this, people need to focus on Jesus and pray for their fellow human brothers and sisters in Christ. That they too just like us would be strengthened by the Holy Spirit and resist the wiles of the enemy


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Chanel's Tresses said:


> Here is a message I was e-mailed in reguards to this situation. It really spoke to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Chanel's Tresses said:


> Here is a message I was e-mailed in reguards to this situation. It really spoke to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm trying to keep my cool but the part in blue is DISTURBING to me. I understand that this situation is being used to show that the marriage ain't a piece of cake and it's almost saying that wanting to be married is a bad thing, for lack of a better phrase.

REGARDLESS of what happens in somebody's marriage, God ORDAINED marriage, it is a beautiful thing and it is a healthy, godly honorable desire to be married. The Bible says marriage is honorable. I also understand that if we put the desire of marriage over the relationship with the Lord, that is IDOLATRY and must be addressed and overcome accordingly.

Of course nobody wants to be a fool. Of course (I would hope) that Juanita Bynum entered this marriage with positive expectations. I know there are rumors out there about how they got together and this and that... but I'm just saying.... I might be rambling but still.... (sigh)


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Chanel's Tresses said:


> Here is a message I was e-mailed in reguards to this situation. It really spoke to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm trying to keep my cool but the part in blue is DISTURBING to me. I understand that this situation is being used to show that the marriage ain't a piece of cake and it's almost saying that wanting to be married is a bad thing, for lack of a better phrase.

REGARDLESS of what happens in somebody's marriage, God ORDAINED marriage, it is a beautiful thing and it is a healthy, godly honorable desire to be married. The Bible says marriage is honorable. I also understand that if we put the desire of marriage over the relationship with the Lord, that is IDOLATRY and must be addressed and overcome accordingly.

Of course nobody wants to be a fool. Of course (I would hope) that Juanita Bynum entered this marriage with positive expectations. I know there are rumors out there about how they got together and this and that... but I'm just saying.... I might be rambling but still.... (sigh)


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



cocoberry10 said:


> *All these stories with these prominent ministers having very public “issues” makes me think that God is doing some Holy housecleaning.*  I also believe that Sister Bynum’s situation is public, because it’s a testimony to probably countless church women (and all women) who are in this very situation, that even a beautiful, kind, good woman can fall into this situation.  It has definitely been a wake-up call to me that just because things “look” good, doesn’t mean they are!



You said it and I agree w/ya.  However these people are just that people, sinners, who also need a savior too.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm trying to keep my cool but the part in blue is DISTURBING to me. I understand that this situation is being used to show that the marriage ain't a piece of cake and it's almost saying that wanting to be married is a bad thing, for lack of a better phrase.
> 
> REGARDLESS of what happens in somebody's marriage, God ORDAINED marriage, it is a beautiful thing and it is a healthy, godly honorable desire to be married. The Bible says marriage is honorable. I also understand that if we put the desire of marriage over the relationship with the Lord, that is IDOLATRY and must be addressed and overcome accordingly.
> 
> Of course nobody wants to be a fool. Of course (I would hope) that Juanita Bynum entered this marriage with positive expectations. I know there are rumors out there about how they got together and this and that... but I'm just saying.... I might be rambling but still.... (sigh)


The 'blue' comments were disturbing to me as well...BUT (so glad there's a but here...) I'm so glad it was shared. For if we do not know the thoughts out there, we cannot counteract them in prayer. 

And that's exactly what happened in the text below the blue, written in red. A beautiful prayer of healing of what was blue. 

This is a wonderful couteraction that Chanel blessed us with. 



			
				Chanel's Tresses said:
			
		

> So, Lord I ask you today look upon your daughters today and the brothers in our community. We need a communal healing -- restore us, reconnect us, renew us emotionally, spiritually and economically so that we may be healed from generations of being pulled apart in our love relationships. Erase the hurts, the anger and the disease that has infiltrated our love lives and make us whole again, Amen.​


I love this Counteraction...don't you.  AND I love you too, RR.


----------



## Browndilocks (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



cocoberry10 said:


> All these stories with these prominent ministers having very public “issues” makes me think that God is doing some Holy housecleaning.  I also believe that Sister Bynum’s situation is public, because it’s a testimony to probably countless church women (and all women) who are in this very situation, that even a beautiful, kind, good woman can fall into this situation.  It has definitely been a wake-up call to me that just because things “look” good, doesn’t mean they are!



ITA!!!

Something very similar happened to my best friend.  She was being abused by one of the head ministers, the pastor KNEW and didn't do or say anything.  It's time this crap is fully exposed... on every level.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> The 'blue' comments were disturbing to me as well...BUT (so glad there's a but here...) I'm so glad it was shared. For if we do not know the thoughts out there, we cannot counteract them in prayer.
> 
> And that's exactly what happened in the text below the blue, written in red. A beautiful prayer of healing of what was blue.
> 
> ...


 
Amen... I did read the "rebuttal" in red and yes...it addresses things well.... Thank you, Dear Shimmie, for the balance....I love you and your words have encouraged me beyond measure....

I gotta say that this situation has knocked me off more than I had anticipated, esp. on a spiritual level. I can negotiate this from an intellectual space, but spiritually, in terms of the impact on the Body, has me on serious guard...and I know this for me to pray. I ain't scared (LOL!), but it's time to gird up, seriously, and get positioned because the Body is getting ready to go through some things... a purging... a tree-shaking...for real.... 

See, we think things happen from the top down...and in many instances, it does...but things happen from the bottom up, the inside out, if you will. As has been said, there are too many stories of domestic violence that have gone unheard, unchecked, unresolved. But they've happened on the inside of the body.... This particular situation is a more publicized instance of what has gone on on the inside....

Sigh.... I probably sound like I'm rambling but I really need to decompress regarding this situation.... and I need to keep praying....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

The church is a spiritual hospital with lots of hurting people and hurt people, hurt people. There are those who have been made whole there, and many more who are on their way.

Jesus said it this way: "_Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. But go and learn what this means, 'I desire mercy and not sacrifice.' For I did not come to call the righteous, but sinners, to repentance" (Matt. 9:12-13). _


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



RelaxerRehab said:


> Amen... I did read the "rebuttal" in red and yes...it addresses things well.... Thank you, Dear Shimmie, for the balance....I love you and your words have encouraged me beyond measure....
> 
> I gotta say that this situation has knocked me off more than I had anticipated, esp. on a spiritual level. I can negotiate this from an intellectual space, but spiritually, in terms of the impact on the Body, has me on serious guard...and I know this for me to pray. I ain't scared (LOL!), but it's time to gird up, seriously, and get positioned because the Body is getting ready to go through some things... a purging... a tree-shaking...for real....
> 
> ...


It is I who appreciates you. For it is your post and Chanel's Tresses' combined that makes me appreciate all the more, how much we have in Jesus and how much we cannot take for granted. 

So, RR, you're not rambling, you're telling the total truth. We indeed DO have to gird up. (As a matter of fact I received my new Waist Cincher today) ... it's symbolic to what you shared. In the Body (of Christ), we can't just let loose; we have to leave our 'comfort' zones and we have to gird up our loins to get / keep things straight. 

For every attack, God has given us the means of a sucessful counteract and RR, you're so right, it's not from the top, but from the bottom up. In the Body, we take too much 'comfort' in being 'under' our leaders. This is why we're so shocked ... taken by surprise. 

We see them (our leaders) as so powerful that no harm / danger / or wrong can ever happen to them. And when the Holy Spirit tries to show us something about them in the Spirit, we reject it as satan putting lies in our heads. When the actual lie was the former of which we placed them higher than they are as humans who could not fall or be harmed.

Who'd ever thought that this would occur to such persons as these two, Juanita and Thomas Weeks? We made them infalible; unbreakable; inhuman. I know, I'm truly guilty of this. With her marriage and his books and messages, I put too much admiration and stake into them and it was I who failed them by not thinking that they could ever have a problem in their lives, let alone their marriage.

I watched them grow together on TBN; at Bishop Charles Blake's church (West Angeles Church of Christ -- something occurred there that may have set a trigger in this tragedy of theirs); 

I was a 'member' of their online ministry and received many of their downloads of messages for free; I have Thomas's autographed copy of their book "Teach Me How to Love You." 

Two months ago, I came across Thomas's tape interview on the Teach Me How to Love You series. Now that I think of it, there were 'signs' there that I didn't take heed to. I've been listening to Juanita's music CD, "Morning Glory", another clue, that I didn't take heed to. 

This is all a terrible nightmare to me. I can't even pinch myself to see if I'm awake.  I was so 'close' to them and yet so far away.  AND I KNEW BETTER. RR......I KNEW Better! Yes I did. I've seen this before with other ministers...my very own Pastor (former). 

RR, I appreciate your stand so much. And I just wanted you to know that, even if it ever appears that I don't understand or if I 'slightly' disagree. You're still my girl, keeping me in check. 

 RR....


----------



## syze6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Abuse Is Not a  Private Family Matter*



loved said:


> Beating your wife is not a "private family matter" it's a crime and there's a good chance that if he was willing to beat her in public that this was not the first time. Unfortunately, people do think of abuse as something private to the relationship. Most women are as humiliated at the thought of telling anyone that they are going through this, as they are hurt by the abuse.



I can't stand a woman beater! I hope she finds it in her heart to forgive him, move on and not let satan hold this hostage to her heart. My neighbor upstairs gets her tail whooped. I mean this guy beats her as if she is a man on the street. I get so angry and I call the police. It's to the point that if I saw her getting beat, I want to jump in and help her. She calls the police time and time again but she NEVER presses charges! You can hear the screams and noise coming from her apartment. He calls her all kinds of B**** and he does all this in front of HER children. She has a 16, 14, 7, 6 and a 1 year old. They all are witness to this. The 14, 7, and 6 year old are always trying to help her. I am angry just typing this. She is 35 and this PUNK is 22, young buck causing all this chaos.

What BURNS me up is that he will return to the home, the NEXT day! One day we were outside, two days after an incident. He walks up and she addresses him as 'baby' and he goes in HER house! WHAT!!!! I almost don't want to feel sorry for her anymore, but the heart I have won't let me. The police lady came one day and told her, it does no good to keep calling and not doing anything! AMEN!!! 

How about he beat her tail saturday, dragging her down a street and kicking her and such. She is now death in her left ear because he busted her eardrum!!  She is literally black and blue, ane it made me sick to see her bruises! It makes me sad that she doesn't do better for herself or her children. She has no idea the trauma they will carry from witnessing these incidents! She doesn't even fight back, she just gets straight beat. I don't get it. The BOy is about 130lbs and skinny as a rail. Meanwhile she is about 180lbs and getting beat like that. 

She is more worried about keeping a man! He is in jail know but I feel that she is going to be right back with him! UUGG!!


----------



## mrsmeredith (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I pray for both of them. We don't know what really happened only the ending. Also, someone can be provoked not saying that this is the issue but yes you can be provoked. Even the lord our GOD can be provoked. 

No, he should not have touched her! Wait till all the details come out before we make assumptions. I am hoping that people pray for the couple more than they gossip toward them. Speak the word of GOD over there situation not curses and defeatess statements. Stand and pray, Pray and watch GOD move.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



mrsmeredith said:


> I pray for both of them. We don't know what really happened only the ending. *Also, someone can be provoked not saying that this is the issue but yes you can be provoked*. Even the lord our GOD can be provoked.
> 
> No, he should not have touched her! Wait till all the details come out before we make assumptions. I am hoping that people pray for the couple more than they gossip toward them. Speak the word of GOD over there situation not curses and defeatess statements. Stand and pray, Pray and watch GOD move.


 
At the bolded: You are right, however...what I read was that they both walked out into the parking lot together and that's where the fight ensued. She didn't chase him down, running behind him to provoke him, that's the difference.

ETA: Read below:

ajc.com > Metro > Atlanta 

*UPDATED: 1:32 p.m. August 23, 2007*
Evangelist Bynum will file charges against husband 

By SAEED AHMED, D. AILEEN DODD
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Published on: 08/22/07 
Popular Pentecostal evangelist Juanita Bynum told police Thursday that she intends to file charges against her estranged husband who allegedly attacked her in a parking lot early Wednesday.
_[post a comment below]_ 
A spokesman with the Atlanta Police Department said Thursday that officers were making plans to meet with Bynum to investigate the case.


​Rich Addicks/AJC
(ENLARGE)​Juanita Bynum, shown preaching at Megafest 2006, reportedly was attempting to reconcile with her estranged husband Wednesday when he attacked her in a hotel parking lot.
*RELATED LINK:*
• *More Atlanta news*

The preacher, whose fiery and frank sermons about women's empowerment have won her a national following, could not be reached for comment Thursday. Authorities said the evangelist, who has a home in the metro Atlanta area, had been whisked away by family as they decide what to do next to protect the preacher from her estranged husband Thomas W. Weeks III.
"She was pretty upset about the incident," said Ron Campbell, spokesman for the Atlanta Police Department. "At this point, she is at an undisclosed location trying to stay away from him."
*Campbell said the couple was trying to reconcile at a restaurant in the Renaissance Concourse Hotel when their meeting went sour. **As the couple headed toward parking lot about 4 a.m. Wednesday, they got into a physical fight. **"He began to choke her, he pushed her down and started kicking on her and stomping her," Campbell said. "The bellman of the hotel actually witnessed the incident and pulled Mr. Weeks off of her."*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Please watch this video clip of their wedding. Listen to the words of the song, "Faithful". For 'Faithful' is what God truly is to all of us. 

http://www.princessdominique.com/blog/2007/08/23/juanita-bynum-wedding/

satan wants us to doubt and fear, but God says no, He is still ?God and He changes not. He is STILL Faithful to all of us.

Please pray for God to overcome them with His Fire! MrsMeredith, thank you  For, I totally agree with you. Therefore, I - Shimmie - will not speak 'curses' over either of them; nor death to what God intends for their lives or their marriage. We do not know what really happened, but God does and He WILL prevail. He will surely prevail and all in the name of Jesus. I want to see total healing in this. Only God determines to what extend. Amen and Amen. 

You'll see some comments here.  Many are extremely supportive. 

http://www.princessdominique.com/blog/2007/08/23/juanita-bynum-wedding


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Well, I said it in the other thread and I will say it here for good measure. This is bigger than just Juanita and her husband. Domestic violence is being brought to the forefront in all walks of life recently. Its been on oprah, other secular news outlets, and now a major church figure has been affected. 

Church folx have the tendency to live in denial about Christians not behaving CHRISTlike, and tend to deny that certain issues affect the body of Christ because they are not representative of how we are "supposed" to be. We are living a from of godliness, on the surface, but not dealing with the true, hard issues. *We tend to put our heads in the sand and not act because it is a "world" issue not a "church" issue, and by the time we wake up to see we are still in the world and also affected, we are overtaken and nearly destroyed.*

 There are tons of church folx in domestic violence situations, some dont seek help because they have received the wrong teaching on submission,  and that if you are a "good" Christian and  doing what you are supposed to do, divorce just doesnt happen. They believe (and it may be true) that their marriage is destined by God and it's His will for them to stay together. Well, stone me if you want to but Gods "will" doesnt always happen. If you believe otherwise, let me point out that it's not Gods will that any should perish. If just one person goes to hell, then Gods will wasnt fulfilled. (This not the same as saying Gods word can be made void-- it cant--what He has promised and foretold WILL come to pass. However we all know that His will is only good things for us, but because of the world we live in, and often our  standing in our own way and being disobedient, this just doesnt come to pass.)

Anyway, the church has a chance for MAJOR dialogue on this issue. We have the opportunity to help women (and abused men-- that happens too) everywhere break free of lives they are living in fear. I wish only the best for Juanita and her husband, and I'm hoping that good comes out of this by allowing folx who need to to shed their shame and seek help to do so.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Enchantmt said:


> Well, I said it in the other thread and I will say it here for good measure. This is bigger than just Juanita and her husband. Domestic violence is being brought to the forefront in all walks of life recently. Its been on oprah, other secular news outlets, and now a major church figure has been affected.
> 
> Church folx have the tendency to live in denial about Christians not behaving CHRISTlike, and tend to deny that certain issues affect the body of Christ because they are not representative of how we are "supposed" to be. We are living a from of godliness, on the surface, but not dealing with the true, hard issues. *We tend to put our heads in the sand and not act because it is a "world" issue not a "church" issue, and by the time we wake up to see we are still in the world and also affected, we are overtaken and nearly destroyed.*
> 
> ...


The Truth, Enchantmt....Sad yes, but the truth.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I remember seeing her wedding and her tears of joy walking down the isle. 

As someone who left a marriage that if left unchecked, was going to go down that same road, I have a spot in my heart for anyone who has been through any sort of domestic violence, whether its a push or a punch. I will pray for her and her family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Enchantmt said:


> Well, I said it in the other thread and I will say it here for good measure. This is bigger than just Juanita and her husband. Domestic violence is being brought to the forefront in all walks of life recently. Its been on oprah, other secular news outlets, and now a major church figure has been affected.
> 
> Church folx have the tendency to live in denial about Christians not behaving CHRISTlike, and tend to deny that certain issues affect the body of Christ because they are not representative of how we are "supposed" to be. We are living a from of godliness, on the surface, but not dealing with the true, hard issues. *We tend to put our heads in the sand and not act because it is a "world" issue not a "church" issue, and by the time we wake up to see we are still in the world and also affected, we are overtaken and nearly destroyed.*
> 
> ...


 
No stones here my sweet sister!  You are absolutely right.  My husband and I have counseled many MEN who have been abused by their wives, so it does go both ways.  It is a horrible act and no one deserves it, no one.

Blessings.


----------



## victorious (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> Like a stale 'twig'...a twig disconnected from the branch of the *True Vine*...Our Lord Jesus.
> 
> There's no water in a disconnected twig.  No water of life to make it pliable.  Like crumbling wheat...
> 
> I pray this man re-connected to Jesus, but this time, more than ever before.



Nicely written.

---

Excellent post, Enchantment!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Another Beautiful video...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bvm0rjZEupo

Obviously, I'm having a very hard time 'accepting' the recent tragic occurrence with this couple.   I still wish them healing and recovery.  Yes...he was wrong...


----------



## delp (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Update:
http://media.myfoxatlanta.com/bynum/bynumincident.pdf

And a Warrant has been issued for his arrest. Ok it is getting Crazier!!!!

*Warrants Issued for Bynum's Estranged Husband*
Last Edited: Thursday, 23 Aug 2007, 3:46 PM EDT
Created: Thursday, 23 Aug 2007, 1:24 PM EDT
Thomas Weeks III (courtesy: harrrisonhouse.com)

ATLANTA (AP) -- The husband of televangelist Juanita Bynum will be charged with aggravated assault and terroristic threats following a fight in which he left her badly bruised, Atlanta police said.

Officer Ronald Campbell said Bynum met with authorities Thursday at an undisclosed location to press the charges against preacher Thomas W. Weeks III, founder of Global Destiny churches.

The fight happened early Wednesday in a hotel parking lot near Atlanta's airport, and a hotel bellman pulled Weeks off Bynum, Campbell said.

"They were talking about a reconciliation. They got into an argument. In the process of the argument, her husband walked out to the parking lot area, turned back around and started to choke Miss Bynum," Campbell said.

"As he choked her, he pushed her down to the ground and started to kick her and also stomp on her," he said. "There was a bellman at the location who witnessed the whole assault, intervened, and pulled Mr. Weeks off of Miss Bynum."

Weeks did not return a phone message or an e-mail request for comment Thursday by The Associated Press. A call to Global Destiny was answered only by a recorded message with information about the ministry.

Campbell told the AP on Thursday he was unsure if investigators had spoken with Weeks.

Asked about the fight, a woman who answered the phone at Juanita Bynum Ministries in Waycross said, "We're not at liberty to discuss it at this time." She did not identify herself.

Bynum is a former homemaker, hairdresser and flight attendant who became a Pentecostal evangelist. She got a break when Bishop T.D. Jakes invited her to speak at one of his conferences several years ago.

Her ministry blossomed after her "No More Sheets" sermon about breaking free of sexual promiscuity at a singles event. She writes books, records inspirational CDs and preaches to millions through televised sermons.

She married Weeks in 2002 in a televised wedding.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



delp said:


> Update:
> http://media.myfoxatlanta.com/bynum/bynumincident.pdf


In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name... Dear Lord, please heal this marriage and any others in need of such which you feel / desire to be healed.  

Only under your mercy do we come and give praise for what you are about to do.  Father, the world is watching, let them see the power of
your glory.  For thou art God and you fail not.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name... Dear Lord, please heal this marriage and any others in need of such which you feel / desire to be healed.
> 
> Only under your mercy do we come and give praise for what you are about to do. Father, the world is watching, let them see the power of
> your glory. For thou art God and you fail not.


 
We need the Lord...all of us, we need Him so much.erplexed


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Enchantmt said:


> Well, I said it in the other thread and I will say it here for good measure. This is bigger than just Juanita and her husband. Domestic violence is being brought to the forefront in all walks of life recently. Its been on oprah, other secular news outlets, and now a major church figure has been affected.
> 
> Church folx have the tendency to live in denial about Christians not behaving CHRISTlike, and tend to deny that certain issues affect the body of Christ because they are not representative of how we are "supposed" to be. We are living a from of godliness, on the surface, but not dealing with the true, hard issues. *We tend to put our heads in the sand and not act because it is a "world" issue not a "church" issue, and by the time we wake up to see we are still in the world and also affected, we are overtaken and nearly destroyed.*
> 
> ...


 
Great post, as always. I think people are already being helped. I think when things like this jump off, we tend to fear the effect it will have on the church. I look at it like this...there are so many people who are seeking God right now because of this. Some women are getting out of abusive marriages right now. Ms. Bynum is going to have a great testimony for all of us one day soon. Many Christians are realizing that material things aren't necessarily fruit in your life. I see good coming from this, I really do.


----------



## nissi (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

How sad!  I am definitely praying for and with them for healing and restoration.

A couple in ministry in my church is walking through domestic abuse on the behalf of the husband and they are now in the process of being restored, counseled, etc. with full accountability and scrutiny.

Currently, they have been separated for almost 2 years, but undergoing extensive counseling while the husband took time to face his issues.  For a season, he even walked away from church and the Lord.  But ultimately it ended up being so that he could come to grips with some hard issues about his upbringing, his inner wiring, mindset, etc. Even though he is saved and loves the Lord!  We were praying for his return and restoration, and he did return and submit to spiritual leadership for his restoration.

Also, while they were separated, the wife also honestly looked at issues where she needed to grow and mature, and yes, where she could provoke her husband, although there is no excuse for a man physically striking a woman under ANY circumstances.  

They are still being counseled by a more seasoned couple in ministry and walking baby steps toward full restoration so that they can once again share a home with their child.  So I pray that if the Lord says the same, the Weeks will be able to endure the long journey of walking through forgiveness, self-examination, counseling and full reconciliation.

I serve in ministry and i know that ministers have the same emotions as anyone else, and have to work even harder to put them in check.  But domestic abuse in the Body is a sad, sad reality that needs to be exposed.  

Just because folks love the Lord doesn't mean they don't have an enemy who won't play on the weakness of their flesh!  That's why praying, fasting, humbling oneself, being able to apologize, and acknowledging when one is wrong is soo necessary for men and women.

Prophetess Bynum had just finished the Women on the Frontline Conference, so I understand the devil was after her, but I am so sorry it happened.  

It really hurts that it had to happen that way, but if the Lord allowed it, then it needed to be brought to light.  So again, I am praying.


----------



## babydollhair (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

i am sad too and praying. I have been to the first women on the frontline conference in tampa and also went to the threshing floor conference last year and am shocked, puzzled... never the less praying for restoration.


----------



## Nonpareil (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/atlanta/stories/2007/08/22/bynum_0823.html


----------



## gn1g (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

God is going to take this ordeal and turn it around for their good. I am looking forward to her and maybe even him being a spokesperson on domestic abuse.


----------



## p31woman (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



lauren450 said:


> Great post, as always. I think people are already being helped. I think when things like this jump off, we tend to fear the effect it will have on the church. I look at it like this...there are so many people who are seeking God right now because of this. Some women are getting out of abusive marriages right now. Ms. Bynum is going to have a great testimony for all of us one day soon. Many Christians are realizing that material things aren't necessarily fruit in your life. I see good coming from this, I really do.


 
*prays and trys to put out the flames*

I see it too...

We are in constant warfare and the devil thought he would shake the faith of millions who admire them.

We have to make sure that we continue to speak the truth, becasue a lot of people will question God now.

I can see the good that will come now.  She must too, since she isn't trying to hide her injuries from the media.  

Both of them are in my prayers.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name, In Jesus' Name... Dear Lord, please heal this marriage and any others in need of such which you feel / desire to be healed.
> 
> Only under your mercy do we come and give praise for what you are about to do. Father, the world is watching, let them see the power of
> your glory. For thou art God and you fail not.


 
Thank you father and I stand in agreement with shimmie right now in the name of Jesus. I thank you that this to will be a testimony of restoration and healing but of also forgiveness. I speak wholeness in mind, spirit and body to every marriage and relationship that you have ordained and I bind the spirit of divorce right now in the name of Jesus. Lord I thank you that whatever happens in the end you still will get the glory. I cancel every evil thought or word that has been spoken concerning this situation because only you lord knows the hearts and minds of the individuals. So GOD, do what you do best and show up and show out.
Amen

Whatever happens, if they stay together or not GODS purpose will still prevail.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



nissi said:


> How sad! I am definitely praying for and with them for healing and restoration.
> 
> A couple in ministry in my church is walking through domestic abuse on the behalf of the husband and they are now in the process of being restored, counseled, etc. with full accountability and scrutiny.
> 
> ...


 
Its good to hear testimonies like this. God is just so awesome. I know that GOD has something so great for them that satan had to try and intervene but they both will get back on the right track and GOD will prevail


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



p31woman said:


> *prays and trys to put out the flames*
> 
> *I see it too...*
> 
> ...


 
Your words are very healing... Thank you.    Although I didn't know them personally (face to face), I still had a 'closeness' with them.  I literally 'followed' their ministry, so to speak.  I fell in love with them as a couple.   

Although I don't question God, I do question Bishop Thomas...'why' dear man of God...why?  I still love you as my 'brother', but 'why'?  

Your post brings me peace.  Thanks again.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



mrsmeredith said:


> Thank you father and I stand in agreement with shimmie right now in the name of Jesus. I thank you that this to will be a testimony of restoration and healing but of also forgiveness. I speak wholeness in mind, spirit and body to every marriage and relationship that you have ordained and I bind the spirit of divorce right now in the name of Jesus. Lord I thank you that whatever happens in the end you still will get the glory. I cancel every evil thought or word that has been spoken concerning this situation because only you lord knows the hearts and minds of the individuals. So GOD, do what you do best and show up and show out.
> Amen
> 
> Whatever happens, if they stay together or not GODS purpose will still prevail.


 
  MrsMeredith, I so agree...

In Jesus's Holy, Powerful and matchless name, Amen and Amen.  For to God's Glory there is no end.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> God is going to take this ordeal and turn it around for their good. I am looking forward to her and maybe even him being a spokesperson on domestic abuse.


I agree gn1g, and this is so needed...


----------



## rootdeep (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I have tried to be silent on this subject but everytime I am emailed a new update on the situation I get heated.

*First:* This is a perfect testimony for people to wake up and FOLLOW GOD and not a man...why? 'Cuz man will fail you everytime. Yes...he (Mr. Weeks) is a "man of God" but where was his Holy Ghost when he was playing WWE wrestling on Juanita?! Juanita is not a BIG woman at all so why did he feel the need to do all of this to her knowing she couldnt defend herself?

*Second:* People need to PRAY and be careful before they stand before God on behalf of someone's marriage. Bishop Jakes wouldnt marry them when she went to him and it was because he didnt feel that this was the man for her. People get caught up in the emotions and the chance at "how dynamic" they can be together and take the focus off of God. I wonder did any of the 80 person wedding party pray hard before they stood before God and approved of the marriage. If it was a marriage made in heaven....he would have NEVER laid his hands on her.

*Third:* If she goes back to him what kind of message is this sending to the thousands of women trapped in abusive relationships and marriages? The seperation was the "altar call" and him beating her was the "benediction". 

God forgives everything but in a matter of that case if he does it once he willl do it again. Nothing wrong with him speaking out on abuse after he has paid his debt for this but he would be SINGLE doing so.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



rootdeep said:


> I have tried to be silent on this subject but everytime I am emailed a new update on the situation I get heated.
> 
> *First:* This is a perfect testimony for people to wake up and FOLLOW GOD and not a man...why? 'Cuz man will fail you everytime. Yes...he (Mr. Weeks) is a "man of God" but where was his Holy Ghost when he was playing WWE wrestling on Juanita?! Juanita is not a BIG woman at all so why did he feel the need to do all of this to her knowing she couldnt defend herself?
> 
> ...





I have to disagree with this. I have no knowledge of their marriage so I don't know if it was God ordained but people do things they shouldn't do or say all the time.  One minute Apostle Peter was pledging his undying commitment to the Lord and the next minute he was denying Him.  Did Peter mean it when he vowed to follow the Lord to death? I believe He did. As Jesus said, Satan desires to sift us as wheat.  But by the grace of God, that could be anyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



alexstin said:


> I have to disagree with this. I have no knowledge of their marriage so I don't know if it was God ordained but people do things they shouldn't do or say all the time. One minute Apostle Peter was pledging his undying commitment to the Lord and the next minute he was denying Him. Did Peter mean it when he vowed to follow the Lord to death? I believe He did. As Jesus said, Satan desires to sift us as wheat. But by the grace of God, that could be anyone.


 
I have to agree with you, Alexstin.  We don't know what happened, but her choice was to marry him and I'm sure she didn't think something like this would happen in her marriage.

I pray for married couples all the time.  We counsel them and I can say that it is not easy, but we do what we know to do...it's kingdom business.

I say to all the ladies who are praying for this marriage...continue to pray.  Who are we to say that they should be parting this way or that way.  That is not up to us...we are called to pray.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

*Alestin and Wavy*...I agree, WE STILL HAVE to PRAY. There is no way around this. And our hearts are yielded to God's will and only His. 

*Rootdeep:* I hear your heart...we all do. None of us want to give the wrong message of 'false hope' to any person woman or man in an abusive relationship. This is not an 'ivory' soap, peaches and cream situation. There are no rose petals along this road. It's DEAD serious.

I was in an abusive marriage and out I did come from it and STAYED out! You have to know that you know that GOD and ONLY God wants a person to stay married. Emotions have no decision rights in situations like this. Loyalty is not a guest, neither is fear of being alone. 

Physical Abuse (and Emotional Abuse) is constructive desertion in any relationship, be it marriage / living together / dating / and parenthood. Abuse is abuse and it's not healed with a bandage...the cover up of words of "I'm sorry nor ""Forgive Me."

NO! It's takes strong intervention and deliverance. Strong counsel and submission to one of authority who does not play games. It takes separation of the parties involved for individual healing in all totality. AND it takes proper measures of punishment for the offender and the offender MUST recognize that he/she did offend and must be held accountable all the days of their lives here on this earth. 

The victim must also recognize his/her weaknesses and how they 'enabled' the abuse. Yes, victims DO enable their abusers in many ways. The key enabler is 'denial'. Denial of the problem being a problem which needs immediate attention. The minute you suspect abuse in your relationship, is the minute 'beforehand' that you begin to take proper measures of deliverence. While each case may be differ in circumstance, each case STILL has one main commonality...Abuse is not a game. It is one's life at stake, be it mentally or physically, one's life is at stake and should not be in the 'hands' of another...meaning the hands of an Abuser.

There are relationships that heal and recover from Domestic Violence. And they do move on and never go back. But as I shared above, one must know that it is God's plan and His will. And to know His will, takes much prayer and less wonder. 

Hence we all here in deep prayer for the perfect will of God for total healing and restoration of these person's lives...and ALL PERSONS who are enduring such a tragedy as this. 

*Rootdeep:* Again... we All 'hear' what you are saying. I hope you 'hear' us too.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Miss Mer.  Juanita was also getting ready to introduce a new line of hair care products or cosmetics as well as do a reality show.  The women has always been a target of satan's.  

*There is so much going on here*, it is a dual edge sword.  Somethings have to be spiritually discerned.  It has spiritual meaning.  People are praying for both parties involve ( i am) what will be interesting is if she continues in the marriage.  

John 15:20


----------



## considerate (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I am surprised by what happen but what people don't realize is that the focus has been removed from God and placed on man. I thought really really funny when Juanita came out and said she was married. When I first seen him, I knew that he was not on her level spiritually. If you marry someone that is unequally yoke to you, you are bound to have problems. I don't believe that this is the first time this has happen in there relationship but it was just covered up. God got tired and pulled the cover from off of everything. You can't preach to someone one minute and tell them how  it's not right for them to cuss there wife out and you are living in flesh behind close doors. The thing that hurts me is ALL of this brings embrassment to the church as well as to the body of Christ as a whole. And the biggest thing is it makes people look at our leaders life living and don't even want to serve God. Don't you all realize that if someone was going to Bishop Weeks church and was contemplating of getting saved, this person may turn his back against the church because they will look at this incident and say, " I am already going through enough, there is no need in going to the church if the pastor is doing this kind of stuff." This sometimes will cause people to turn back into there sin especially if they are not strong and just trying to come out of sin. The blood is required at his hand for that soul. That's why it is so important for people (leaders) to walk after God. Yes we will have mistakes, but I am a firm believer that God will forewarn you of trouble IF you are walking holy and upright with clean hands before him. I seen prophetess Bynum preached at her Women on the Frontline conference, and all she talked about was how she wanted to be a millionaire, and how she wanted to do this, and all the products she was coming out with, etc. Anyone could have looked at that and see, #1 it wasn't preaching, it was advertising, and the whole message was about how to get rich. There was no anointing and when i seen it, I immediately turned my tv off. Something has happened to both of them spiritually. Look at her from the time she first came out to preach and now. It is a totally different person spiritually. I am not saying God doesn't want us rich and to be blessed but the bible says what shall it profit a man to gain this whole world, and lose his soul. I will say the reason I believe things happened this way is because they have left there first love.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

.                                        .


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



considerate said:


> I am surprised by what happen but what people don't realize is that the focus has been removed from God and placed on man. I thought really really funny when Juanita came out and said she was married. When I first seen him, I knew that he was not on her level spiritually. If you marry someone that is unequally yoke to you, you are bound to have problems. I don't believe that this is the first time this has happen in there relationship but it was just covered up. God got tired and pulled the cover from off of everything. You can't preach to someone one minute and tell them how  it's not right for them to cuss there wife out and you are living in flesh behind close doors. The thing that hurts me is ALL of this brings embrassment to the church as well as to the body of Christ as a whole. And the biggest thing is it makes people look at our leaders life living and don't even want to serve God. Don't you all realize that if someone was going to Bishop Weeks church and was contemplating of getting saved, this person may turn his back against the church because they will look at this incident and say, " I am already going through enough, there is no need in going to the church if the pastor is doing this kind of stuff." This sometimes will cause people to turn back into there sin especially if they are not strong and just trying to come out of sin. The blood is required at his hand for that soul. That's why it is so important for people (leaders) to walk after God. Yes we will have mistakes, but I am a firm believer that God will forewarn you of trouble IF you are walking holy and upright with clean hands before him. I seen prophetess Bynum preached at her Women on the Frontline conference, and all she talked about was how she wanted to be a millionaire, and how she wanted to do this, and all the products she was coming out with, etc. Anyone could have looked at that and see, #1 it wasn't preaching, it was advertising, and the whole message was about how to get rich. There was no anointing and when i seen it, I immediately turned my tv off. Something has happened to both of them spiritually. Look at her from the time she first came out to preach and now. It is a totally different person spiritually. I am not saying God doesn't want us rich and to be blessed but the bible says what shall it profit a man to gain this whole world, and lose his soul. I will say the reason I believe things happened this way is because they have left there first love.





Great post!!!
You are right about Juanita,too.  'Seek ye first the kingdom of God and all of these THINGS will be added unto you.'


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



rootdeep said:


> I have tried to be silent on this subject but everytime I am emailed a new update on the situation I get heated.
> 
> *First:* This is a perfect testimony for people to wake up and FOLLOW GOD and not a man...why? 'Cuz man will fail you everytime. Yes...he (Mr. Weeks) is a "man of God" but where was his Holy Ghost when he was playing WWE wrestling on Juanita?! Juanita is not a BIG woman at all so why did he feel the need to do all of this to her knowing she couldnt defend herself?
> 
> ...


 
HOw do you know this?  Is this something Jakes stated himself?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

This confirms what I sensed about Bishop Weeks...

This is from a recent news article...

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/atlanta/stories/2007/08/24/weekschurch_0825_web.html


> A member of the church national evangelist Juanita Bynum opened with her husband said Friday that the congregation was told about marital problems between the couple during a recent service.
> 
> Bishop Thomas W. Weeks, who turned himself into police today for allegedly beating and choking his wife, had a heart-to-heart talk with his flock earlier this month. He alluded that there was trouble in paradise and that Bynum would have to take a lesser role in their church.
> Bynum and her husband have been separated for three months, according to family.
> ...


 
I...feel...so....bad...for them.  The enemy used pride, fear, anger and insecurity. 

Dear Lord, have mercy...please have mercy on us all. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Well I'll have to say this, in regards of what I have read so far it has been confirmed that it's true about Juanita Bynum and her husband, Rev. Weeks. I am so dumbfounded about the entire thing. I hope Rev. Bynum gets the help she needs and divorce this man. She deserves better than this. When I read that she had gotten married I was happy that she has found her soulmate after all the stuff she has gone through. But this is shocking!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> This confirms what I sensed about Bishop Weeks...
> 
> This is from a recent news article...
> 
> ...


 
 I pray for her healing and his deliverance. I was praying strongly for marriages in general and I stopped, I am going to begin doing this again. This really hurts me because her ministry has blessed me so much.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



considerate said:


> I am surprised by what happen but what people don't realize is that the focus has been removed from God and placed on man. I thought really really funny when Juanita came out and said she was married. When I first seen him, I knew that he was not on her level spiritually. If you marry someone that is unequally yoke to you, you are bound to have problems. I don't believe that this is the first time this has happen in there relationship but it was just covered up. God got tired and pulled the cover from off of everything. You can't preach to someone one minute and tell them how it's not right for them to cuss there wife out and you are living in flesh behind close doors. The thing that hurts me is ALL of this brings embrassment to the church as well as to the body of Christ as a whole. And the biggest thing is it makes people look at our leaders life living and don't even want to serve God. Don't you all realize that if someone was going to Bishop Weeks church and was contemplating of getting saved, this person may turn his back against the church because they will look at this incident and say, " I am already going through enough, there is no need in going to the church if the pastor is doing this kind of stuff." This sometimes will cause people to turn back into there sin especially if they are not strong and just trying to come out of sin. The blood is required at his hand for that soul. That's why it is so important for people (leaders) to walk after God. Yes we will have mistakes, but I am a firm believer that God will forewarn you of trouble IF you are walking holy and upright with clean hands before him. I seen prophetess Bynum preached at her Women on the Frontline conference, and all she talked about was how she wanted to be a millionaire, and how she wanted to do this, and all the products she was coming out with, etc. Anyone could have looked at that and see, #1 it wasn't preaching, it was advertising, and the whole message was about how to get rich. There was no anointing and when i seen it, I immediately turned my tv off. Something has happened to both of them spiritually. Look at her from the time she first came out to preach and now. It is a totally different person spiritually. I am not saying God doesn't want us rich and to be blessed but the bible says what shall it profit a man to gain this whole world, and lose his soul. I will say the reason I believe things happened this way is because they have left there first love.


 
I have to grudgingly agree. No More Sheets was such a blessing to me, I can't even describe it, but in the last few years, I felt that she had changed. I saw her on TBN one night and was shocked at what she was "preaching" about. I sincerely hope she gets back to her roots after this, because I really do think she was annointed.


----------



## Browndilocks (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



considerate said:


> I am surprised by what happen but what people don't realize is that the focus has been removed from God and placed on man. I thought really really funny when Juanita came out and said she was married. When I first seen him, I knew that he was not on her level spiritually. If you marry someone that is unequally yoke to you, you are bound to have problems. I don't believe that this is the first time this has happen in there relationship but it was just covered up. God got tired and pulled the cover from off of everything. You can't preach to someone one minute and tell them how  it's not right for them to cuss there wife out and you are living in flesh behind close doors. The thing that hurts me is ALL of this brings embrassment to the church as well as to the body of Christ as a whole. And the biggest thing is it makes people look at our leaders life living and don't even want to serve God. Don't you all realize that if someone was going to Bishop Weeks church and was contemplating of getting saved, this person may turn his back against the church because they will look at this incident and say, " I am already going through enough, there is no need in going to the church if the pastor is doing this kind of stuff." This sometimes will cause people to turn back into there sin especially if they are not strong and just trying to come out of sin. The blood is required at his hand for that soul. That's why it is so important for people (leaders) to walk after God. Yes we will have mistakes, but I am a firm believer that God will forewarn you of trouble IF you are walking holy and upright with clean hands before him. I seen prophetess Bynum preached at her Women on the Frontline conference, and all she talked about was how she wanted to be a millionaire, and how she wanted to do this, and all the products she was coming out with, etc. Anyone could have looked at that and see, #1 it wasn't preaching, it was advertising, and the whole message was about how to get rich. There was no anointing and when i seen it, I immediately turned my tv off. Something has happened to both of them spiritually.* Look at her from the time she first came out to preach and now. It is a totally different person spiritually. I am not saying God doesn't want us rich and to be blessed but the bible says what shall it profit a man to gain this whole world, and lose his soul. I will say the reason I believe things happened this way is because they have left there first love.*




I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> This confirms what I sensed about Bishop Weeks...
> 
> This is from a recent news article...
> 
> ...




There are SOOOOO many things that can be going on here. Women not honoring their husbands as heads of households. Men not being secure enough to see God use their wives. Men and women taking their eyes off God and seeking their own desires instead of what God desires. With the article you quoted, it brings to the forefront of my mind the thought that maybe he was jealous, or maybe she was so busy promoting her own ministry and agenda, that she couldnt step out of that role and be a wife and help meet to her husband. (Not that women have to automatically put themselves on the back burner, but when you are in a marriage you have to do what is best for the marriage and family, not just the woman, both the  man and woman. ALSO with Juanita's following and her husband having his own ministry goals, before marriage this should have been discussed how they would work this out, and if one of them would put their ministry aside if the other needed more support. They are both probably "hearing from God" and believe that their goals and agenda are what needs to be promoted first, at the expense of their spouses.) This brings into context the scriptures about remaining single because once you are married you have other responsibilities.

Regardless, I think God is going to use this to do great things.  If nothing else every preacher in the country is going to have to do sermon or series on relationships, probably all about the same time, because they will be getting so may questions-- Was she right to press charges, was he right to hit her, was she right to allow this to become public and not handle it "in house", can you still forgive and divorce, what are women supposed to do who are being abused, how men and women are supposed to conduct themselves, what does submission and being head of the house hold mean, what does Gods order of authority mean, women in the pulpit.  They cant NOT address it. Eventually these sermons will make it to their TV broadcasts so even folx who dont attend church regularly will get the message. If nothing else it will cause people to think and if they are in this situation reevaluate whether or not it is "right" or "normal". 

I've heard too many stories of women not looking out for their personal safety because they thought they were subject to whatever their husband wanted to throw at them due to improper teaching of submission and other doctrine. This is going to be a VERY  interesting next six months or so. If nothing else it will cause folx to think and consider the "unthinkable" things that go on behind closed doors, if only for a little while. No telling how many lives or *MINDS AND SPIRITS * could have been saved if an abused woman would have been told to look after her safety and her childrens saftey instead of trying to hold everything together and keep on keeping on because it was the "Christian" thing to do.  I say minds and spirits, because sometimes emotional abuse can be as bad or worse than physical abuse, and many died emotionally a *long *time ago.


----------



## rootdeep (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Yes back in 2002 when they were married. They get along great but as a spiritual father he wouldnt conduct this marriage. 




Ms Lala said:


> HOw do you know this? Is this something Jakes stated himself?


----------



## rootdeep (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I hear you and although I have never been physically abused I have someone very close to me who has been in a very similar situation and she kept it private for the first 2 years of her marriage. When my family found out we moved her out of state from him....unfortunately he found her and she will always have scars of the beating that he gave her. Maybe I'm angered at the thought of a man of God doing this and it hits home...........

I never said that we cant pray for them. They are in my prayers because that is an emotional roller coaster. I just cant agree with running back to the marriage like nothing ever happened. Sorry if that is how it came off but EVERYONE needs prayer. His "spirit" just left him when he snapped on Juanita. 



Shimmie said:


> *Alestin and Wavy*...I agree, WE STILL HAVE to PRAY. There is no way around this. And our hearts are yielded to God's will and only His.
> 
> *Rootdeep:* I hear your heart...we all do. None of us want to give the wrong message of 'false hope' to any person woman or man in an abusive relationship. This is not an 'ivory' soap, peaches and cream situation. There are no rose petals along this road. It's DEAD serious.
> 
> ...


----------



## star (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I am not saying he should have done this but I know from my brothers best friend that Juanita appeared to be wanting to be with other men. Maybe someone came along that was what she really wanted, don't know. But my brother's best friend was saying how she was telling him how fine he looked and he is fine. She wanted him to stay in touch with her and to be in her upcoming play. I could be wrong but I think she may have become bored with the relationship. Her husband stated in his book she had about 21 personalities and she does have a past of mental illness but Brother Weeks should have not done this and his father is a Bishop in Delaware. He should have handle this way GOd would have wanted him too. But, he made a mistake and was dead wrong and does not have a history of beating women. I know people who know Bynum and they stated she was hard person to work with due to the mulitple persoanalities. But, most men go into rage like this due to rejection and usally there is another man coming between the relationship in this case possibly on Juanita's part. THis just my opinion based what I know about the Weeks family since use to be member of his dad's church and my brother's best friend of 25 years who is like a brother to me.

What a shame, we prayed for both of them today and I am so glad someone broke the fight out before it really got out of hand.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



rootdeep said:


> I have tried to be silent on this subject but everytime I am emailed a new update on the situation I get heated.
> 
> *First:* This is a perfect testimony for people to wake up and FOLLOW GOD and not a man...why? 'Cuz man will fail you everytime. Yes...he (Mr. Weeks) is a "man of God" but where was his Holy Ghost when he was playing WWE wrestling on Juanita?! Juanita is not a BIG woman at all so why did he feel the need to do all of this to her knowing she couldnt defend herself?
> 
> ...


 

I agree!  I believe that sometimes we marry those who please us, not those who God has chosen to be our partners.  I think this is a wake up call for her to get out!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I thought this was an insightful blog on this situation....

http://whyblackwomenareangry.blogspot.com/2007/08/first-it-was-juanita-her-hubby-now-its.html
*FIRST IT WAS JUANITA & HER HUBBY, NOW ITS PAULA WHITE & SPOUSE DIVORCING: WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON IN THE 'BODY OF CHRIST'? *









Randy and Paula White tell worshippers at Without Walls Church International that they are divorcing at Thursday night's service.
</SPAN>​
Wow! What a week if you are a follower of the modern day Christian movement. First, it was the news of Juanita Bynum and her [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]husband[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR], Bishop Thomas Weeks III divorcing, now the news of world-renown mega pastors Paula and Randy White of Without Walls Church International are divorcing. 



Believe it or not, I am a Paula White fan. I watch her on television almost every morning. No wonder most men in the Christian church don't want women in positions in leadership; they don't want them or their fellow brethren to be out-shined. Ego can be a motha!

Like Bynum, White is also mentored by Bishop T.D. Jakes. Interestingly enough, this white woman has the spiritual chops to get and maintain the attention of a predominantly Black church. One can't help but be impressed. You can best believe both Juanita and Paula will be fine. This is especially true for White with her new found [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]relationships[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] with Donald Trump and Robert and Kim Kiyosaki of the _Rich Dad, Poor Dad_ empire.

Both White and Bynum are strong survivors who have been through worse. They'll be able to come out of this in spite of the pain.</SPAN></SPAN>

As I alluded to in previous posts, there is so much more to be learned here beyond the [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]marriage[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] break-ups of Bynum and White. The question becomes: _Do you know God for yourself?_</SPAN></SPAN>

During crucial times like this, this is a critical and important question. I know there are so many people who are simply devastated by what is taking place with Bynum and not White, their world is simply rocked. It is easy to fall into the thinking: "Well, if they couldn't make it, what chance do I (we) have?" 


You have every chance in the world to live life to its fullest as a Christian or whatever path of faith you have been called to.

I often say that every single person has their own path to follow. Unfortunately, due to the high profile nature of the ministries of these two women, it has got to be challenging, embarassing and down-right painful. There is a feeling of failure when something like this happens. It just goes to show you that there are no absolutes in life. All each and everyone of us can do is the best we can without fear of condemnation or being made feel than we are less than worthy of any of life's blessings.

Of course, such ideology would be deemed inconsistent with the doctrine of many Christian churches. Church can be such a place of judgement. For example, [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]divorce[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] is suppose to be one of the major "no, nos" in the life of a Christian. However, unfortunately, it happens everyday.

The flip side of that is look at the push for people to [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]get [/FONT][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]married[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] within the church and the feelings of desperation - especially on the part of women in the church. While there is some effort to emphasize the value of the sound principles of a good marriage, [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]married[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] people are treated like they are more valued in some churches than others. Sometimes it could be like if you are not married, you obviously have more time to give to the church because you are not married.

A woman who shared the same age as me once asked me how come I looked so much younger than she did if we were the same age. She asked me if I were married. I told her no. She replied, "Oh, that explains it."

Don't get me wrong. The idea of a quality, loving, intimate marriage excites me. However, the flip side of a tumultuous, painstaking, legally binding hell on earth scares me to death!

Like I have for the Bynum [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]family[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR], I pledge my prayers for the Whites. Life is not always easy. The more complex life is, the more challenging it can be to develop and maintain [COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]personal [/FONT][COLOR=blue! important][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]relationships[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR], especially as one grows in every area in one's life.

To all who are concerned: be blessed, be free and know that overall God's got it!​


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

RR, thanks for posting that, and the link to that blog. I now have a new site to read and links to other interesting ones. She also did one surrounding domestic violence that is a really good read:

http://whyblackwomenareangry.blogspot.com/2007/08/juanita-bynum-domestic-violence-all.html

_I couldn't believe what I saw on the news today concerning the well-known prophetess and evangelist Juanita Bynum. The blogs and news sites in cyberspace are blowing up about the beating she received from her husband, Bishop Thomas W. Weeks, III, Tuesday evening in Atlanta. It is sad. It is unfortunate. They have my prayers because the situation is volatile and embarrassing.

Where do I begin?

Just the other day I wrote a post that raised a few eyebrows entitled Does God Hate Black People? Does God Hate Black Women. In this post, one of the things I reference is the role of the church in many Black people's lives. I mention that women who lead ministries can catch hell. I was not trying to prophecy! I was just talking about what I know to be true.

How many pastors beat their wives? How many have been known to beat their wives and were allowed to get away with it due to who they were? How many pastors have counseled wives to stay with husbands who were known to beat them? How many wives have lost their lives because of it? How much support is Juanita Bynum going to get from a predominantly male industry? It will be interesting to see.

While I no longer attend church on a regular basis, I left in part due to the overwhelming hypocrisy that takes place in the church. I have been told that this was not a good reason to stop attending church. I was told that attending church dealt with my relationship between me and God and I needed the fellowship of believers.

While I understand and appreciate the intent of such encouragement, I had to wake up and ask God for a life that was a function of spiritual truth. I got tired of so many people who seemed content with "playing church" without substantive spiritual authentic living.

This prayer led to my eventual departure from the church. I think God is awesome. I think - at times - it is man that is the "enemy" or the "devil."

I've seen Christians do things to others that the average non-Christian might never do. My point? The Christian church now stands at the threshold of opportunity. It is time to be real about the flaws of those who lead within the church and for them to stand accountable just as regular church-going members are expected to be accountable.

With most church leadership, especially pastors and their spouses, it is implied that they can essentially do no wrong. Such thinking or the encouragement of such type of thinking is dangerous for people who are spiritually starving for enlightenment and the realization of who God is and suppose be for their lives.

 I remember when Juanita Bynum got married back in 2002. The whole message was, "You too can have what I have, if you only wait, be patient, and trust God." She had a very expensive wedding and two very expensive rings with several karats - one for each hand. It seemed more about bling and glitter than about the substance of the marriage - although I am sure that was desired.

I remember thinking whether or not Weeks could handle the fame and notoriety of his new bride. It appeared she was trying to bring him along and they were trying to build a team ministry. However, I just don't trust that most men can handle a woman with that much power and influence. I think it is very hard on the ego. I wish it wasn't that way, but most time, it's true.

I am in no position to judge anyone. We are all forced to deal with embarrassing situations in our lives at one time or another. It's just that most time our stuff is not all out in public for the world to see.

I truly am lifting up Prophetess Bynum. This is so awful all the way around for them and their many followers. What is their upcoming Sunday morning service going to be like._


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Hearing this really affected me spiritually.  I couldn't even pray for Bishop Weeks because I was fuming over his behavior.  I was so angry that I took it out on God for even allowing this to happen.  I'm sure Satan was ecstatic that I, God's child, was blaming Him for man's behavior.  I have sinced asked God for forgiveness.  I know that I have to stay prayed up.

Bishop Weeks' recent actions is a solid indication that he is suffering in his spirit and he has lost his way. 

But there may be indications that Prophetess Bynum was also not always acting in her annointing.  She preached at a church's annual convention a couple years ago.  My boyfriend at the time didn't like her sermon.  When I asked why, he said that she had a haughty attitude all throughout the sermon.  He found out later from his mother who is a minister in that church that after the sermon, she demanded that she get the master copy of the sermon and anyone who wanted the sermon would have to purchase it from her official website. She initially agreed to let the church sell copies themselves but it was only after the sermon that she changed her mind.  When the pastor of the church refused, she stormed out.  

When my boyfriend told me the above, I didn't want to believe that such an annointed woman of God would act that way.  But after seeing how my own annointed pastor can display ugly behavior sometimes, I realized that even God's annointed will fall short.

My mom used to tell me all the time to pray for the leaders in my church and I understand why she would tell me that.  Satan cannot stand God's annointed ones and he will do anything to see them fall in a HARD way.

So we need to pray for our leaders.  And we need to pray God's healing on both Bishop Weeks and Prophetess Bynum.  They are both under spiritual attack.  This is serious.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

Ok, this was brought up on another site. You guys are not going to believe this!!

http://www.bishopweeks.com/images/stories/INSET/prayerbtw2.jpg

Here is the image in case it goes away:






Wow. Just WOW.

Main site: .http://www.bishopweeks.com/


----------



## baby42 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Enchantmt said:


> Ok, this was brought up on another site. You guys are not going to believe this!!
> 
> http://www.bishopweeks.com/images/stories/INSET/prayerbtw2.jpg
> 
> ...


 AID AND SUPPORT HIM? I WILL PRAY FOR HIM BUT I WOULDNT SEND  HIM MONEY MY DIDNT HE JUST BEAT THIS WIFE? THEY SAY HE JUST LOSS HIS HOME SO SHE WAS PAYING ALL THE BILLS ?I THINK THIS IS GOING TO BE A MESS ON HIS PART IT MAY BE HE NEEDS MONEY. BUT NOT MINEI HOPE SHE MOVE ON IN HER LIFE AND KEEPING SEEKING GOD


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

You see I find that ad disturbing.  This man beat his wife in the parking and they want people to halp pay his legal aid? Come on now Weeks issued a smackdown to his wife Juanita Bynum.....IN THE PARKING LOT!!!


----------



## gn1g (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



EbonyEyes said:


> Hearing this really affected me spiritually. I couldn't even pray for Bishop Weeks because I was fuming over his behavior. I was so angry that I took it out on God for even allowing this to happen. I'm sure Satan was ecstatic that I, God's child, was blaming Him for man's behavior. I have sinced asked God for forgiveness. I know that I have to stay prayed up.
> 
> Bishop Weeks' recent actions is a solid indication that he is suffering in his spirit and he has lost his way.
> 
> ...


 

I totally believe it.  she did that to Jakes about a song then she went back and apologized publically for it.  She is always snapping at people and then going back and apologizing.  That's why I know it is more to it than meets the eye.  Weeks was probably a battered husband who got feed up and snapped!  Nita has two faces.


----------



## brownsuga (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

I know we are all human but come on...........


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Honey6928215 said:


> You see I find that ad disturbing. This man beat his wife in the parking and they want people to halp pay his legal aid? Come on now Weeks issued a smackdown to his wife Juanita Bynum.....IN THE PARKING LOT!!!


ITA Honey...I totally agree with you, for this is QUITE disturbing... EXTREMELY disturbing to ask 'us' for money.  AND they are asking 'us'...the Body of Christ to pay for this. erplexed

However.....Thank God for the Parking Lot.  She may have been killed otherwise had it been home or a private hotel room...etc.  

*Disclaimer:*  I am not avocating what he did; nor am I thankful for what occurred; PUBLICLY or otherwise.  But at 4:00 in the morning, when most people are asleep and most activity is nil, this Parking Lot saved this woman's life.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> ITA Honey...I totally agree with you, for this is QUITE disturbing... EXTREMELY disturbing to ask 'us' for money.  AND they are asking 'us'...the Body of Christ to pay for this. erplexed
> 
> However.....Thank God for the Parking Lot. She may have been killed otherwise had it been home or a private hotel room...etc.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I am not avocating what he did; nor am I thankful for what occurred; PUBLICLY or otherwise. But at 4:00 in the morning, when most people are asleep and most activity is nil, this Parking Lot saved this woman's life.


 
I was thinking the same thing.  If it didn't happen in the parking lot where the bellhop witnessed it, God only knows what could have taken place.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



gn1g said:


> I totally believe it. she did that to Jakes about a song then she went back and apologized publically for it. She is always snapping at people and then going back and apologizing. That's why I know it is more to it than meets the eye. Weeks was probably a battered husband who got feed up and snapped! Nita has two faces.


 
The type of annointing that Juanita has (and many others like her) requires an 'Aggressive' personality...aggression beyond the norm. God needs and uses this to His advantage and to His glory. For when this personality is under His annointing, they have no fear of what to say, 'thus saith the Lord'. They have no fear of satan's rebuttal nor his attack while ministering God's word and his messages of deliverance.

It's takes a strong-willed personality to not fear what others think or whom they may offend when speaking what God has instructed them to speak and to do. They come / go forth with such strong boldness that hell trembles at the very name of the person God is using and this personality DOES NOT back down with satan's threats against their health, safety, or relationships and what people have to say. 

God's words are always going to cause controvesy and He leads those who will not back down when He says go forth and speak thus and do so. 

NOW, in human flesh, this gift we carry is in an earthen vessel, and it is IMPOSSIBLE to turn off this annointing immediately after ministering. IT's IMPOSSIBLE to be docile and reasonable. Aggressive natures do not 'settle' down, instead they have to 'come around'. Hence this explains how Juanita can behave as such before and after a service and then come back later to apologize. She's not out to harm anyone; but she has to 'settle' from the annointing before she can behave in a docile manner. 

It's not easy for Ministers of this caliber, for the Holy Spirity is in *constant pull of their annointing *to 'be ready' to preach the devil out of his place. We're speaking of humans who have been called to 'live' on the wall that protects us from satan and to always stand guard for the sake of God's word and for the protection of his saints to whom they've been called to minister to. We need guards on that wall! Constant guards! Fearless Guards! Guards like Juanita Bynum...fearlessly aggressive!

Juanita Bynum has been on this wall for each of us. Before she was born, she was called out to be one of great sacrifice in order for her ministry to have the power that it needed and that it has grown into. A power that each and every one of us has benefited from in one form or another... directly or indirectly, we have all been blessed and delivered from this strong aggressive woman of God who fears no devil in hell. 

It takes great strength to stand against satan and all of his mess. Trust me, Juanita means no harm in her aggressiveness. She HAS to be that way, she cannot let down her guard for a moment; for satan is out not only to destroy her, but each of us as well. This recent attack against her was a 'hit' she took for many of us, for I can assure you that a strong ministry and deliverance is already being manifested to set Many, Many women, men, and marriages free, as well as other relationships of domestic violence. Most of all, the deliverance will be in the Church. 

We need aggressive persons in our fight as Christians. We need more Juanita Bynums. Yes, they may be a challenge off of the pulpit, but it's necessary in this day and life to have somebody who is not afraid of taking a stand for God's word. Someone who is not afraid of telling the world that they are wrong and keeping the Church from falling. 

Sure, she has made her errors and the enemy has surely tried to entrap her with many temptations of the world. But God is still her leader and she will always be the strong force against satan and his cohorts.  And as always, many will benefit from her great sufferings, for she ALWAYS comes back in love to minister freedom and deliverance for all. 

Let's be real, after all she's lived through, she's entitled to a moment of being human. All of us make demands; let her make hers too. 

Be blessed everyone....


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Shimmie said:


> ITA Honey...I totally agree with you, for this is QUITE disturbing... EXTREMELY disturbing to ask 'us' for money.  AND they are asking 'us'...the Body of Christ to pay for this. erplexed
> 
> However.....Thank God for the Parking Lot. She may have been killed otherwise had it been home or a private hotel room...etc.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I am not avocating what he did; nor am I thankful for what occurred; PUBLICLY or otherwise. But at 4:00 in the morning, when most people are asleep and most activity is nil, this Parking Lot saved this woman's life.


 
Absoulutely. When you think of the viciousness of the attack...beating, stomping, choking...if they had been alone, it would have escalated.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



lauren450 said:


> Absoulutely. When you think of the viciousness of the attack...beating, stomping, choking...if they had been alone, it would have escalated.


This man was 'enraged' and 'death' was in his actions.  He may not have 'intended' to kill her, but there are too many 'unintended' deaths that have occurred in this life.   

There's something called 'Crime of Passion.'  A person becomes irrational and commits a death because his / her emotions were taken beyond control.  Weeks was out of control and surely Juanita would not be here today if Weeks had not been restrained.   Again, thank God for the Parking Lot.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*



Enchantmt said:


> Ok, this was brought up on another site. You guys are not going to believe this!!
> 
> http://www.bishopweeks.com/images/stories/INSET/prayerbtw2.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow is right...Also...'Huh'?????? 

*Question:*  Ummmm, wouldn't contributions to this 'cause' be the same as being an accessory to the crime? 

Just a thought...erplexed


----------



## mrsmeredith (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Janita Bynum Beat up by Husband Pastor Weeks???? WTF*

My spirit has been grieved by some of these comments and I pray that people look past the flesh and look at the spirit of it all. Its not about bynum, weeks or the whites for that matter. The kingdom !!!!! It has to do with the kingdom. The answer to everything is in the word. Look there first, pray and seek what the lord is saying concerning his kingdom. Stand on the word of GOD and not our human emotions or thoughts. 

Remember this: Then enemy must first attack the head before it can consume the body.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone on another site posted this: http://www.obnoxious.tv/Jbynum.html
pt 1
--------------------------------


Well known Evangelist Juanita Bynum , whose fiery and frank sermons about women's empowerment have won her a national platform.   Shortly after returning from her Women On The Frontline Conference in Orlando, Florida she found herself in a serious battle with her husband.   According to reports Bishop Weeks savagely beat her down in a hotel parking lot early Wednesday morning.    

A relative of Prophetess Juanita Bynum told Fox 5 news that she and her husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks are in the middle of a separation.   The relative said the two agreed to meet Tuesday night in the dining room of the Renaissance Concourse Hotel near Hartsfield-Jackson airport.   According to the police report the statements were given by Tina Trice Culpepper, who is actually a very close friend of the evangelist.    

The meeting reportedly did not go well and ended with Bishop Weeks leaving abruptly.   Culpepper said Bynum followed him to the parking lot where the two exchanged words.   

During a talk with Tina Culpepper she informed me of the facts versus the fiction about the Bynum vs. Weeks battle royal and here is the account:    Juanita Bynum and her husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks had been separated for three months and the couple met to talk over dinner about their marriage.   Money has become a major issue for Weeks since Juanita ; the bread winner of the family has been persona non gratta and not attending the services at Global Destiny.   "The attendance has been down and people have not been giving like they were," said Tina Culpepper.   At some point in the conversation Juanita said something that caused Weeks to become very upset and abruptly leave the hotel.   Seems Weeks had officially walked out on his nationally known televangelist wife, Juanita Bynum . 

Juanita Bynum followed him out to ask him if it was over and were they going to get a divorce.   That was the final straw for Bishop Weeks and he attacked Bynum .   Weeks wrapped his hands around her throat and began to squeeze the life out of his wife.   While shaking and violently choking Juanita he then threw her to the ground like a piece of meat and proceeded to kick her in the abdomen.   As if his kicking was not enough, Weeks raised his foot and started stomping her in the back.   The six foot almost 200 pound preacher   was attempting to do some serious damage as he plowed his foot into her   Bynum tried to crawl away from the out of control attacker, her husband, Bishop Thomas Wesley Weeks .   Juanita was Unsuccessful and weak in the attempt to escape Weeks , who kicked her six or seven times in her vaginal area.   Not to mention he was calling her everything, but a child of God while he gave his wife a pimp like whipping.   You got it right; Bishop Weeks did not speak in unknown tongues while he jumped his wife.    

In one of my many talks with Tina Culpepper about the Ike Turner type of whipping Weeks gave Juanita she said it was due to the vaginal bleeding that caused them to go to hospital without waiting on police to arrive.   John, the bellmen got Weeks off of Juanita .   Less than a mile away at a near by restaurant eating Tina got the call and quickly headed to the hotel to see about Bynum .   Bishop Weeks wrecked his Range Rover as he tried to quickly leave the Renaissance Hotel parking lot.   

According to an Atlanta Police Department report, Weeks allegedly attacked her in the parking lot as he attempted to leave the hotel.   In a statement to the police, Evangelist Bynum said her husband, Thomas Weeks , "choked her pushed her down, kicked her and stomped her in the Renaissance parking lot."


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 27, 2007)

pt2

---------------------------------

Ronald Campbell of the APD said a bellhop at the hotel saw the attack, intervened and stopped it.   According to reports the bellman allegedly passed a few licks with the out of control Bishop Weeks when he assisted Evangelist Bynum .   However, Tina Culpepper did not confirm that a fight occurred with John and Bishop Weeks . 

Police were notified by a staff member at Piedmont Hospital, where Bynum was taken for a checkup.   In cases of domestic violence it is the obligation of the hospital to notify the police.   

Attempting to get to the bottom of the matter I went by the church where a private meeting was held and closed to the public and media.   A Pastor Ron told the 300 plus attendees to pray for Bishop Weeks and Mother Bynum and not talk to any strangers or members of the press.   Global Destiny members marched out of the church, which is housed in an office park in a suburb of Atlanta, as if they had left a funeral.   Quickly and quietly the members went to their cars and seemed to have mirrored members of a cult rather than a church.   

Two ladies were open and willing to talk to me about Bishop Weeks attacking his wife.   "He should fight a man like that.   We have known of things going on for sometime now, but we thought they would get better." Said Gayle Gibbs, who has been a member of Global Destiny for three years and was very upset about the actions of Bishop Weeks , a gentleman tried to keep her from talking to the media, but gave up after she gave him a good tongue lashing.   Another woman holding her grandchild joined the discussion.   

According to the three ladies that I talked to after the meeting at Global Destiny, Mother Bynum, as they were told to call her had been removed from all her duties at the church and was instructed to sit and be quite for at least a year due to her having done something that really upset Bishop Weeks .   In addition, last week a moving truck was at the church and all of Mother Bynum's belongs were packed and removed from the church.   

Bishop Weeks and his congregation attended Evangelist Bynum's conference in Orlando, Florida.   The overly aggressive men guarding the doors and attempting to prevent members from speaking to the media had the spirit of their Pastor and Bishop, but quickly backed down.   

The attendance of Bishop Weeks at the conference was confirmed by Tina Culpepper, but she did make it clear that he just appeared and he was not invited by Juanita .   Culpepper went on to share that Juanita had been removed of all her duties at the church, but Bishop Weeks was beginning to back out of that due to offering dropping rapidly.   Bynum , 48 years-old, has filled charges against Weeks .   She was doing well as could be expected when she released the following statement: 

" I am currently recovering from all of my injuries and resting well.  There are so many great things happening for me in my future, and so much to look forward to concerning my destiny, this too shall pass.   The bible says in Proverbs 4:25, Let you eyes look right on with fixed purpose and let your gaze be straight before you." 

A number of rumors are floating around about the couple's sexuality and extra marital affairs.   According to Tina Culpepper, neither Juanita Bynum nor Bishop Thomas Weeks have been unfaithful to each other during their five year marriage.   Additionally, she shared with me that Juanita Bynum is not a lesbian nor is Bishop Weeks a homosexual and that it was some website that was making these crazy accusations.   

I was told that Bishop Weeks had never been abusive to his wife verbally or physically in the past and that is why everyone is in shock.   It is very hard to believe this was the first time due to Weeks attacking her in public.   "Typically in cases of domestic violence such a vicious attack is not the first, but there are instances when a suspect just snaps," said Brenda Muhammad, Executive Director of Atlanta Victim Assistance Program.   Muhammad went on to say that it is obvious that Bynum did not trust her husband due to the estranged couple not meeting in her hotel room, but in the lobby or restaurant and in the parking lot.   " Juanita Bynum could have been seriously hurt or killed if she had not met with him in public," Brenda Muhammad added.   "I would like to reach out to her and offer my agency's services to the victim, restraining orders and a warrant must be filed and counseling offered to the victim so shame will not be an outcome," Muhammad explained.   Brenda Muhammad went to add that domestic violence is very common in the personal lives of very successful and powerful women that offer so much to others, but allow themselves to suffer.

Juanita Bynum a popular Pentecostal evangelist, lives in Hempstead, N.Y., but her administrative offices are in Waycross, where she also has a home.   She is open about her past, freely talking about sex and being on welfare, hospitalized with a mental breakdown, divorced, and spiritually broken.   

Once a homemaker, a hairdresser, and a flight attendant, Bynum's big break came when Bishop T.D. Jakes invited her to speak at one of his conferences several years ago-Her ministry took off a couple years following when she gave her famous sermon " No More Sheets " speaking extremely candidly about her sexual promiscuity.   

Since then, she has parlayed her tough-love style of evangelism into a major industry, writing several best-selling books, recording inspirational CDs and her television ministry.   Bynum has gone through an extreme metamorphosis; moving from her short hair and no make up to a very well painted, long weave, false eye lash very exotic look that is not often one of a preacher.   The Juanita Bynum today does not mind showing her curvy body, but at one time she wore nothing but long oversized garments.   She recently appeared on " Meet The Faith ," a talk show on BET, where she admitted to having plastic surgery.   

Her 2002 wedding to Weeks , who started Global Destiny churches nationwide, was televised and featured a gown with a bodice covered in crystals and a 7.76 carat diamond ring.   Ebony Magazine also featured the wedding in an article on women in ministry finding love.   Prophetess Bynum , which often boasts about her gift of hearing from God, was not shown the major beat down she would receive by her husband.   This matter was addressed in my conversation with Tina, who explained that the gifts are often for others and not the individual that possesses it.   Bynum at one time testified of her love for her husband and their great sex life, while attempting to teach marital seminars, which were nothing more than money making business ventures.   The two of them have been lying for sometime now about their tumultuous marriage.    They both are guilty of covering the ugly truth.   According to Tina, Juanita was attempting to protect her husband's name and ministry.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2007)

This is so grieving.  

*Points to address in this article:*

Juanita is *NOT *a televangelist.  She is a Woman of God and will be respected as such.
Juanita was a woman in love with her husband and if she indeed did have cosmetic surgery, she was entitled for a woman does mind the things of her appearance which she feels needs improvement upon.  No one has a right to judge her or to make a big deal out of this.
Juanita was not a 'money-changer'.   Yes, she was in the 'prosperity' movement, but she was not a money-changer.
I grieve for Bishop Weeks.  He experienced 'failure' and lost all reasoning to handle it.  I grieve for this man's lost of self-control.
Juanita will re-bound and the 'iniquity will stop its mouth' (Job 5) against both of them.
Though I grieve for this couple, I praise God for having His glory which shall definitely abound.


----------



## napgurl (Aug 27, 2007)

God please help Juanita and Bishop Weeks. Please help them as your children.  God you love them for Jesus said you love all of your children.  Help them to please you and you only -- father you brought this out to the light (evil will not stay in darkness) however, now I ask that you restore them and heal them in your son Jesus name.  Please lift the guilt and shame and help them to come humbly to you for restoration.  Thank you for being a loving and forgiving father.  Thank you that with every new day we have new mercy and blessing in you.  Thank you that you will strengthen them stronger than they every were.  But most of all thank you that you never give up on your children.  I love you father.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Aug 27, 2007)

mscolwhite said:


> God please help Juanita and Bishop Weeks. Please help them as your children.  God you love them for Jesus said you love all of your children.  Help them to please you and you only -- father you brought this out to the light (evil will not stay in darkness) however, now I ask that you restore them and heal them in your son Jesus name.  Please lift the guilt and shame and help them to come humbly to you for restoration.  Thank you for being a loving and forgiving father.  Thank you that with every new day we have new mercy and blessing in you.  Thank you that you will strengthen them stronger than they every were.  But most of all thank you that you never give up on your children.  I love you father.



Sincere and eloquent

Amen


----------

